# Duck Hunting Report: 2nd-Half Opener



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

December 9, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*

I never was the smartest kid in class, but hard work and long hours made up for my lack of brains. The 12 hours of scouting yesterday was the hard work. This morning we had one choice to make, which was deciding whether we wanted to setup with the wind or with sun in our faces. Well, as Murphy's Law would have it, we made the wrong choice. Therefore, and instead of going home with nothing to show for our hard work, we opted for relocating all our layouts and decoy spread in order to setup for the desired results. Our extra efforts, along with our willingness to make the necessary adjustments in order to meet the conditional requirements, afforded us an ability to end our day with an impressive and solid mix of gadwall, teal, and Mottled duck. Here's to a successful second-half of duck season!






​


----------

